# H1-Bus mit COM1430 projektieren



## PeterEF (27 April 2005)

Hallo,

ich steh ein wenig auf dem Schlauch. leider läßt es sich nicht vermeiden, ein wenig an alten Anlagen zu bauen. Nun habe ich hier Step5 mit einer Erweiterung COM1430. Dazu habe ich verschiedene Dateien spsxyz.143, welche die Projektierung zu verschiedenen CP enthalten. Leider gelibgt es mir nicht, diese Dateien irgendwie in Step5/NCM zu öffnen.

Jemand einen Tip?

Danke, Peter


----------



## centipede (30 April 2005)

Hi,

für die CP143(0) sowie die Vorgänger und Nachfolger gab es zig verschieden COM Software.

COM535
COM143
COM1430
NCM in div. Versionen

bist du dir sicher hier die richtige Version zu benutzen ?
Gib mir mal die MLFB der CP vielleicht kann ich dir die SW dazu sagen.

Gruß Centi


----------



## centipede (30 April 2005)

Doppelpost sry


----------



## Anonymous (30 April 2005)

*H1 und COM 1430*

Hallo centipede,


			
				PeterEF schrieb:
			
		

> Step5 mit einer Erweiterung COM1430


das war doch eindeutig, oder ???


----------



## Anonymous (30 April 2005)

Hey Gast ???
Wenn du nicht weisst worum's geht besser Schnauze halten... :lol:


----------



## centipede (1 Mai 2005)

@Gast??

Wer hat dich denn geritten ???


@PeterEF
hast du eigentlich schon ein mal versucht mit der COM Software einen Abzug der CP zu machen. Damit solltest du eigentlich weiter arbeiten können.
Was mich auch noch verwundert ist, dass dein Dateiname nicht mit einem P oder Q beginnt; der wird eigentlich von der COM Soft fest vorgegeben.

Gruß Centi


----------



## PeterEF (2 Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Danke erstmal für die Hinweise.


> hast du eigentlich schon ein mal versucht mit der COM Software einen Abzug der CP zu machen. Damit solltest du eigentlich weiter arbeiten können.


Das schien mir auch eine gute Idee, leider komme ich erst wieder am Freitag an die Anlage und wollte vorher schon mal wissen, was mich da erwartet.


> Was mich auch noch verwundert ist, dass dein Dateiname nicht mit einem P oder Q beginnt; der wird eigentlich von der COM Soft fest vorgegeben.


So stehts auch in meinen Dokumentationen. Irgendwie scheint die Beschreibung verlorengegangen, was denn das eigentlich für Dateien sind (z.B. mit welcher Software und Version erstellt). Ich hab nur die Ausssage: ".. das sind die Konfigurationen der CP...". 
Leider brachte auch der Einblick mit einem HEX-Editor nicht viel....

Freitag weiß ich mehr. Bis dahin für weitere (hilfreiche) Tips sehr dankbar...


Peter


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2005)

@ Idiot ???
Nomen est omen, Du hast Deinen Nick sehr gut gewählt.
@ Rest


			
				centipede schrieb:
			
		

> Gib mir mal die MLFB der CP vielleicht kann ich dir die SW dazu sagen


Ja, die MLFB würde da sicher weiterhelfen. Obwohl das Stichwort "COM1430" schon gefallen ist, kann ich mit einer Dateiendung ".143" auch noch nichts anfangen.
Gast ???


----------



## centipede (3 Mai 2005)

Gast ??? schrieb:
			
		

> @ Idiot ???
> Ja, die MLFB würde da sicher weiterhelfen. Obwohl das Stichwort "COM1430" schon gefallen ist, kann ich mit einer Dateiendung ".143" auch noch nichts anfangen.
> Gast ???



Na klar !! 

Ich merke du hast schon sehr oft mit der Software gearbeitet.
Also ich kann bei mir die Endung selbst bestimmen und reintippen was ich will. Nur der erste Buchstabe ist vorgegeben.

Wenn das alles ist was du hier hervorbringst dann geh' lieber in den Keller zum Weinen


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2005)

@centipede,


			
				centipede schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das alles ist was du hier hervorbringst dann geh' lieber in den Keller zum Weinen


Du hast in den wenigen Tagen Deiner Mitgliedschaft im Forum einen wesentlichen Beitrag zum Niveau des Forums geleistet. Deine brillianten Beiträge lassen Deinen Intellekt erkennen und alle Mitglieder erstarren vor Ehrfurcht angesichts Deiner eloquenten und sachlichen Ausdrucksweise. Also mach weiter so, Du wirst hier sicher noch viele Freunde finden. 
Gruß
Gast ???


----------



## PeterEF (4 Mai 2005)

Guten Morgen,

erstmal möchte ich doch um Mäßigung bitten - RUHE hier  :evil: .
Dann sind bitte auch alle still, die nix hilfreiches beitragen können - Dankeschön.

Zum Stand der Dinge: 
-in der Tat: die Dateiendung ist völlig egal und frei wählbar
-das P (oder Q) am Anfang ist zwingend
-es handelt sich um eine ausgedehnte Anlage mit vielen CPU 135/155 und mehreren CP mit veschiedenen Ausgabständen zwischen 1992 und 1998, entsprechend unterschiedlich die zu nutzenden Softwareversionen, daher auch die Probleme, genaueres merke ich Freitag
-die Integration von COM-Software/NCM in Step5 ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, besonders muß man auf die Verzeichnisstruktur achten, sonst gehts ganz schnell daneben

Schönen Tag und Dankeschön

Peter


----------

